# UPDATE



## pastorway (Apr 15, 2004)

FYI - you will notice that the forum is set up a little differently. The owners/admins worked up a plan to put the forums in a more logical order.

We wanted prayer first, as we do want to continue to emphasize the community here and, among all the debates, to say that we really do care for one another and want to be interceding for each other regularly. Each member should start here on the board daily to see who needs us to be praying! Then PRAY!!

We will also be adding a few new moderators to help oversee the discussions. As soon as they have been contacted we will let you know who the new referees, um, I mean super moderators are!

As always, YOU make the Purtian Board what it is - so keep up the good work.

Stay tuned for more updates.

Phillip

[Edited on 4-16-04 by pastorway]


----------



## Saiph (Apr 15, 2004)

Good call.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 15, 2004)

FYI - 

There is now a registration page that new members must sign in on through email in order to post on the board. We have shut off the registration button so that we can register members after getting proper information from them. That will stop the pornographic users from registering on a whim (and we have had some of those) as well as the heretics who occasionally show up. We want to make it as helpful as possible. 

If people do not want to register, they can still see the posts. But they have to go through Administration to register now.

On the Splash page: http://www.puritanboard.com/SplashPage.htm

...there is a line that says

&quot;Are you a new visitor? REGISTER HERE &quot;

When they click on the &quot;REGISTER HERE&quot; link, it will go here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/RegistrationPage.htm

Take a few minutes to check this out. If you have some information that is lacking, please update it. Users that are already members can edit their profile. We would like to have everything up to date.

Also, in the user profile there is an option that says:
&quot;Receive newsletters from the admin?&quot;
BE SURE that your profile has this TURNED ON. We are going to send out updates and information by email monthly.

I have contacted the three new moderators and am waiting for a reply. We will let you know if they &quot;accept&quot; the position. If not, we will pick a replacement.

Thanks guys and gals!!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 16, 2004)

Im not going to talk about it:blah1:


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 16, 2004)

[quote:bd4a701748][i:bd4a701748]Originally posted by joshua[/i:bd4a701748]
Can one apply to be a moderator? [/quote:bd4a701748]

No. The moderators are chosen by the Board Administrators.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 16, 2004)

Do you cast lots?

blade


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 16, 2004)

[quote:a4965216e2][i:a4965216e2]Originally posted by Bladestunner316[/i:a4965216e2]
Do you cast lots?

blade [/quote:a4965216e2]

No. Urim and Thummim.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 16, 2004)

How about paper scissors rock?

blade


----------



## pastorway (Apr 16, 2004)

Isn't Urim and Tummim Hebrew for Paper, Rock, Scissors?



PW


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey you would know I didnt go to seminary


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 16, 2004)

If anyone has any trouble with the new Registration please let me know.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 16, 2004)

How could they they wouldnt be able to post

blade

p.s. oh email


----------

